# James, Hayes and Head are on the trade block



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

James, Hayes and Head are available now. 

trade them for Wilcox or Haslem?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Haslem Yes, maybe Wilcox

I like Haslem more then Wilcox. But Mike James/Head for anything in return is a deal.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Strangely enough we are holding our own at PF. It is our guard play excluding TMac that is not working. Our glaring weaknesses right now are Starting PG (who can shoot) and another outside shooter.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Haslem isn't better than Hayes. He can hit the mid-range jumper, but he's not as good a rebounder. Wilcox is clearly better, IMO. However I don't see Seattle trading him for these guys.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Haslem isn't better than Hayes. He can hit the mid-range jumper, but he's not as good a rebounder. Wilcox is clearly better, IMO. *However I don't see Seattle trading him for these guys*.


well they are rebuilding so giving up hayes and head are definately a possibility for wilcox, by shipping out wilcox they get younger and have the possibilty of starting chucky or moving nick collison (who has alot of potential) into the starting line-up or even moving kurt thomas to the 4 and starting petro or sene. and i really cant see wally szerbiak staying in seattle for the whole season so seattle taking head would give them a solid backup 2 guard behind durant


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

CrackerJack said:


> well they are rebuilding so giving up hayes and head are definately a possibility for wilcox, by shipping out wilcox they get younger


Wilcox is 25, a year older than Hayes and the same age as Head. Unlike Hayes and Head, though, he's still clearly improving. And that's the point of getting young players, really -- the improvement.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i actually like hayes. he's undersized and limited in terms of talent but he works his butt off. i'd pick hayes over wilcox any day. wilcox has a large contract from what i remember and he's just freaking lazy. hayes has helped keep this team in the game with his hustle in numerous occasions while wilcox is just a blackhole who cares only about filling up the stat sheet. you think wilcox would be getting those kinds of numbers if he weren't in seatle?

if we can get wilcox by giving away mike james though, sure. anything to open up minutes for francis i suppose, but wilcox is freaking lazy.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Depending on how the contracts match. Wouldnt mind making a trade. If its one for one.

But I dont know how big Wilcox contract is. I dont think the Rockets management want to take on another big contract.

But of those 3 I wouldnt mind trading James.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't mind trading James and Head. Hayes needs to stay on the team unless we get a good trade.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Id trade James & Head & a draft pick for Wilcox and some money


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Keep Hayes. Don't trade him yet. James and Head can go.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I feel sorry for Luther. He has a better shot than half the guys we tout out at guard, but he can't get the pt to prove it.

Since this is a BS thread (pun intended) I won't panic. Though after watching the game yesterday, there isn't a player on this Rockets team that is happy with the way things are going.

Heck I didn't even watch the whole game it was painful to watch the second half. 

It's possible that they figure Landry is fine to replace Chuck. Matt and Bill said yesterday that Chuck has been teaching him defense. 

Doesn't that sound odd... why would chuck be teaching him defense.. why aren't the coaches?

I have serious doubts about this coaching staff. Serious doubts!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Doesn't that sound odd... why would chuck be teaching him defense.. why aren't the coaches?
> 
> I have serious doubts about this coaching staff. Serious doubts!


What's the coaching staff doing? Drunken driving!


----------

